# 47 Whizzer Rat Build



## pedal4416 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have this fully rebuilt 47 Whizzer Engine that Im slowly building up. I recently got some motor mounts for it (thank you Bricycle!) and a few parts that I have gathered for it over the past few years and mocked it up on a DX frame. I plan on building this bike up using 40's and 50's parts. I want it to look like a bike that a kid built up in the late 50's to hang with the local Whizzer Gang. I have a 59 Wasp Frame coming from Giovanni that should have all the clearance Im looking for, if not ill notch it. Is has the color and patina Im looking for. I have a set of blue 40's DX fenders with original paint that Ill use. Im looking for a Whizzer for but for now I may use a Monark fork. Here is a few Photos of the mock up. Ill add pictures as I go over the next few weeks. My goal is to have it done and riding way before spring.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 7, 2014)

I just finished the rear wheel. Its a NOS New Departure Model D .120g with newer .120 gauge spokes and nipples laced to an older stock heavy duty chrome .120 rim. I used a new Taiwan Sheave because I like the mounting hardware better. Bontrager 26x2.3 tire for now.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 23, 2014)

I received the frame this week and after fixing some shipping damage I snuck in some time after family time to start piecing it together. I picked up a set of Schwinn Cushion bars today at a swap and I might use those on the bike. I was going to use a set of Wildfire repop Sportsman bars, but they were poorly manufactured and do not fit stems well. The tank in the pictures is not the one being used its just for a mock up. Im waiting to get paint for the original tank. I am still looking for a good fork. Id like a 26" Whizzer fork but Ill settle for a Monark fork for now. Not too many more parts needed.....


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2014)

new Wasp frame makes it!!!!!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you! I still need to do some work to the frame, and I'm still waiting for a refund from the Cabe member I bought it from!!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks good pedal4416
I'm working on my 59 wasp too. It has the 300 motor

Ray


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice Ray!! Keep us posted on the build! I especially like the rear brake!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks, I think I will start a built thread.
I have all the parts, except for auto clutch or bi-matic. 


Ray


----------

